# Quality of the Cartier Tank Solo quartz version



## FrederikD

Hello,

I hope I am not writing a duplicate message here. I've searched but not found a similar post.

My question is fairly simple. I am looking to add a Cartier Tank Solo (Large) quartz watch to my collection. I already own a Speedmaster and a vintage Omega Geneve, which are both mechanical, one manual and the other automatic. My thoughts on the Cartier might be an old, returning question, but the quartz movement - what is the quality of this? Is the price tag for the Cartier higher due to the brand value name or does the finishing of the movement, case, dial etc. justify this despite the quartz? Or am I simple missing something?

I have already tried the XL version which is mechanic, but the size seems a little odd for me and my wrist.









Thank you in advance,
Frederik


----------



## Pun

Cartier uses excellent quartz movement and they are very reliable. Normally Cartier changes the quartz movement when you send your watch for service after 7-10 years. So you practically get a new watch after each service.


----------



## NTJW

Quartz watches are easy to maintain and quite cheap too. That said Cartier will be using a highquality quartz movement of course.

But the high price of the watch obviously isnt from the material or the case, nor the movement, so yes, it is due to the brand itself.

The same exact material and movement, with an ABC brand will probably cost half of what Cartier is offering, maybe even less.

But then again, if we fuss about those stuffs, we wouldnt be looking at watches with reknowned brand names.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa

I am looking at buying the Tank Solo Large version with the metal band one day.

Beautiful watch.

Let us know if you end up buying one.

Thanks


----------



## FrederikD

Thank you for answering. That sounds about what I thought  I know Cartier is a premium name, but hey, it's also a beautiful design.


----------



## Pun

FrederikD said:


> Thank you for answering. That sounds about what I thought ? I know Cartier is a premium name, but hey, it's also a beautiful design.


If you can afford comfortably, go ahead and buy. You'll love it wearing. Life is too short dear, let's enjoy what we like. Take care.


----------



## Hosea

FrederikD said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope I am not writing a duplicate message here. I've searched but not found a similar post.
> 
> My question is fairly simple. I am looking to add a Cartier Tank Solo (Large) quartz watch to my collection. I already own a Speedmaster and a vintage Omega Geneve, which are both mechanical, one manual and the other automatic. My thoughts on the Cartier might be an old, returning question, but the quartz movement - what is the quality of this? Is the price tag for the Cartier higher due to the brand value name or does the finishing of the movement, case, dial etc. justify this despite the quartz? Or am I simple missing something?
> 
> I have already tried the XL version which is mechanic, but the size seems a little odd for me and my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15123579
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Frederik


I bought Tank solo small (18K YG) for my wife, about 8 years ago. Very reliablre, the finishing is quite good, smooth setting on th crown, etc. No problem whatsoever. Cartier using high quality quartz, not just an average chinese or japanese quartz IMHO.

The first battery which came with the watch, lasted 4 years. After that, every new battery (I use swiss battery) last only 2 years on average.


----------



## j1n

Also curious about this as I am thinking of purchasing a cartier quartz. But i think the markup mainly has to be due to finishing and brand name.


----------



## Pun

Yes, you're right.


----------

